# Homikachu's artwork



## Homikachu (May 16, 2012)

Okay, yeah, I still need some practice on my coloring.. 
So here they are:
Pikachu~
Wooper~
Mightyena~

Warning: this one is... my worst drawing ever..
Human part Umbreon~

So now tell me what else I need to work on, beside my coloring... :x


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 16, 2012)

Do you draw these by hand and scan them, or do you use a program?


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (May 16, 2012)

these aren't bad! the Wooper looks adorable haha

the Umbreon/human isn't too bad either! i'd say it fits fairly well with the style you've got now. try working on proportions though; the head on the Pikachu looks a little uhh... big. At least compared to the tail.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 17, 2012)

These are quite nice.

What you need to work on, however, is realism. When you draw a mouth on something, make it look like an actually mouth would look, instead of just a line. This is especially odd-looking on the mighteyena, since its mouth should wrap around instead of being on its cheek like that.


----------

